# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  bacteriostatic water

## animal1717

i have recently bought some bacteriostatic water, have not popped the tops or taken out of packaging....do these vials still need to be refrigerated?

----------


## baseline_9

NO

Just keep in a cool place out of sunlight (dark)

----------


## Tlee8769

How about once top is popped ?

----------


## JimInAK

You don't pop the top. You pull water out of it with a syringe, so its multi-use.

----------


## Tlee8769

Well mine came with a top that was on top of the insert for the syringe.

----------


## paulzane

Once open store in a fridge and use within a week. That is the safe way but I do go over that amount of time sometimes! I have never had an infected area from the injection.

----------


## F-Genetics

I have never heard of BC only being good for a week. You can use it a lot longer than that if you refrigerate it.

----------


## toothache

Yea, i've got bac water that's over a year old that I still use. No problems. 

Make sure it's kept out of light and you should be fine.

----------


## paulzane

> I have never heard of BC only being good for a week. You can use it a lot longer than that if you refrigerate it.


I did say "once open"

----------


## skinnyd

you do not have to refrigerate after opening.

----------


## dfwo

Any suggestions where to buy the bacteriostatic water?

----------


## gixxerboy1

just google it. there are a thousand places

----------


## EasyDoesIt

My bacteriostatic water became cloudy on me. Refrigerated as always after opening and when I drew out it was cloudy and not from air bubbles either. It's expiration date is still good. I'm assuming it went bad. Anyone know about this. Have never had it happen before.

----------


## Mickthemick

Noob question
What's it do and how do u use it ( doh)
Well its not like yet born with this knowledge it has to b learned :-)

----------


## Skilllzzz

go to a local pharmacy, mine always has bacteriostatic water

----------

